# Girls Only (Dating guys shorter than you)



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Slider said:


> That's confusing...and a little weird.


Why is it confusing and a little weird?


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

skycloud86 said:


> Why is it confusing and a little weird?


 
Why is it not weird?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Slider said:


> Why is it not weird?


Gender identity isn't just male or female, it's a wide spectrum.


----------



## alionsroar (Jun 5, 2010)

1. A guy who is at your exact height? Very good.
2. 1-2 inches shorter? Ok-ish
3. 3-4 inches shorter? I wouldn't rule it out, but it might not appeal to me at first.
4. 5-6 inches shorter? I wouldn't rule it out, but it probably wouldn't appeal to me at first.
5. A whole head shorter? I wouldn't rule it out, but it's highly unlikely to appeal to me at first.
6. More than a head below you? I wouldn't rule it out, but it definitely wouldn't appeal to me at first.
7. What's your height? 170cm? Around 5'7".
8. How important is height for you? I'd prefer someone whose eyes I can look into without having to bend my neck too far down or strain it upwards. I don't like people towering over me or vice versa.
9. Does it freak you out to be with a shorter man? I never tried it But I'm not really into not doing something just cos other people don't do it.
10. How does it complicate a relationship? I guess I want someone on my level not someone I can pick up and carry around over my shoulder or pat on the head.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

skycloud86 said:


> Gender identity isn't just male or female, it's a wide spectrum.


 
I think this goes here:

YouTube - meat popsicle


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Slider said:


> I think this goes here:
> 
> YouTube - meat popsicle


Are you trying to say that there are only two genders or something?


----------



## Rationality (Jul 8, 2010)

1. A guy who is at your exact height? Maybe, if I _really_ liked him.
2. 1-2 inches shorter? Nah, that'd be odd.
3. 3-4 inches shorter? No, too unusual.
4. 5-6 inches shorter? Definately no. 
5. A whole head shorter? Again, no.
6. More than a head below you? Nope.
7. What's your height? 5'2"
8. How important is height for you? It's not that important, most guys are going to be my height or taller of course.
9. Does it freak you out to be with a shorter man? It's never happened, but yes it would bother me.
10. How does it complicate a relationship? Well it's bad for guys who are very short and it might be awkward for women who are taller than average.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

skycloud86 said:


> Are you trying to say that there are only two genders or something?


I hate to break it to you, but if you were born with a penis that makes you a man (male gender). It doesn't really matter what you say or think.


----------



## ENTPreneur (Dec 13, 2009)

Calvaire said:


> I really hate that whole statement. "tall men earn a higher salary" are you trying to imply that women go for tall men because they somehow think they have more money? "tall guys should be stronger" I guess maybe if they are tall and have muscles which personally I don't like at all.
> Honestly It depends on what someone prefers I know women that like short guys,way shorter than them.
> Personally I like my men tall,awkward looking and with certain imperfections that add a bit of charm.


No, I was but trying to write some facts that I find interesting about length and salary and so on. You can for instance read more in "Blink" by M Gladwell. The length correlation with salary does not work for women, so it is a guy thing. For women it is sexual attraction /physical beauty that gives extra in the paycheck account. 

I cant say that I like all this, but it does tell us something about the world and ourselves, doesnt it?
Remember, I am but 5' 10" (175 cm) or something.....

ALso, I have read about some research who indicates that women are extra attracted to bad guys (tall, masculine assholes ;-) near ovulation, regardless of how softish they want their men otherwise. I am sure there is somethin to it, as well as I believe that male sexuality also follows some cycles. I say we cannot disregard our primate heritage. Not politically correct these days, I know....


----------



## ENTPreneur (Dec 13, 2009)

I must apologize for not respecting the "Girls only". My mind skipped that part, sorry. Ill leave you to it, then.

Respect.


----------



## R2-D2 (Mar 6, 2010)

Slider said:


> I hate to break it to you, but if you were born with a penis that makes you a man (male gender). It doesn't really matter what you say or think.


uh oh, here we go again........er, Slider, i don't think ya wanna go there.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Slider said:


> I hate to break it to you, but if you were born with a penis that makes you a man (male gender). It doesn't really matter what you say or think.


No, that makes me biologically male. Sex is biological, gender is psychological. My gender is somewhere in the middle, but my biological sex is male.


----------



## INFJGirlie (Jun 12, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> No, that makes me biologically male. Sex is biological, gender is psychological. My gender is somewhere in the middle, but my biological sex is male.


 I am going to have to disagree *Gender: The condition of being female or male; sex, *what I think you are trying to say is that sexuality is psychological, which is very true. The chemicals/hormones that our brains produce cause us to desire one sex over another. How the brain is set up determines which way we lean. There is a great documentary_which goes into the scientific theories as to why we lean sexually one way or another _John Barrowman’s The Making of Me – Are We Born Gay?,
http://jaybellbooks.com/john-barrowmans-the-making-of-me-are-we-born-gay/


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

INFJGirlie said:


> I am going to have to disagree *Gender: The condition of being female or male; sex, *what I think you are trying to say is that sexuality is psychological, which is very true. The chemicals/hormones that our brains produce cause us to desire one sex over another. How the brain is set up determines which way we lean. There is a great documentary_which goes into the scientific theories as to why we lean sexually one way or another _John Barrowman’s The Making of Me – Are We Born Gay?,
> http://jaybellbooks.com/john-barrowmans-the-making-of-me-are-we-born-gay/


Gender is not biological, and gender is different to sex.

You can have a male sex and feminine gender, or a female sex and masculine gender.
You can have a female sex and feminine gender, or a male sex and masculine gender.

You can also have a gender that is neither feminine or masculine, both feminine or masculine or a mix of feminine and masculine. You can even be genderless.

If your gender and sex match, you are cisgender. If your gender and sex do not match, you are transgender.


----------



## INFJGirlie (Jun 12, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Gender is not biological, and gender is different to sex.
> 
> You can have a male sex and feminine gender, or a female sex and masculine gender.
> You can have a female sex and feminine gender, or a male sex and masculine gender.
> ...


 The definition in medical books is as follows G*ender: The condition of being female or male; sex.* Gender is biological and so is sexuality, I doubt that you or I have any have a choice as to which sex attracts us because it's all biological. Most people don't know that there are gay animals throughout the animal kingdom and that is a biological fact. Animals don't debt gender, biological or sexuality that just do what comes natural for them. What you are talking about is sexual orientation. Cisgender and Transgender are recent terms that have been used to describe sexual orientation. Several models have been created to describe coming out as a process for gay and lesbian identity development, e.g. Dank, 1971; Cass, 1984; Coleman, 1989; Troiden, 1989.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

INFJGirlie said:


> The definition in medical books is as follows G*ender: The condition of being female or male; sex.* Gender is biological and so is sexuality, I doubt that you or I have any have a choice as to which sex attracts us because it's all biological. Most people don't know that there are gay animals throughout the animal kingdom and that is a biological fact. Animals don't debt gender, biological or sexuality that just do what comes natural for them. What you are talking about is sexual orientation. Cisgender and Transgender are recent terms that have been used to describe sexual orientation. Several models have been created to describe coming out as a process for gay and lesbian identity development, e.g. Dank, 1971; Cass, 1984; Coleman, 1989; Troiden, 1989.


Why do you keep mentioning sexuality? You're confusing gender identity with sexual orientation when they are two totally separate things.

Also, cisgender and transgender do not describe sexual orientation, as anyone with a basic understanding of those words would known.

Cisgender - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Transgender - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Gender identity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hiki (Apr 17, 2010)

Come on guys, just argue in a Pm =/


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

Skycloud is right about sex, gender and sexual orientation.
In a nutshell (for the dummies):
sex is of the body. gender is of the mind and sexual orientation has nothing to do with those two.
Though I must be honest skycloud, you may feel that your gender is more neutral yet personally I see you as being very male..err when it comes to gender. Just my opinion. *shrugs*.
</derail>


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

kangaroo said:


> uh oh, here we go again........er, Slider, i don't think ya wanna go there.


I noticed. He's entitled to his own opinion and can call himself a f**king multi-transgendered chicken for all I care.

...but I still say he's a meat popsickle.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

Slider said:


> I noticed. He's entitled to his own opinion and can call himself a f**king multi-transgendered chicken for all I care.
> 
> ...but I still say he's a meat popsickle.



Skyclouds point is not opinion, it's fact. This is why it's recognised by the medical institutions worldwide.

If anyone is a meat-_whatever_ it's you. That is fact! Which you have helped prove. :wink:


----------

